# Could be called a riderless Cordless ATV



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

when the current build is complete could my device could be called a
riderless ATV?

photo-shopped image of the build.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Possibly? Remote controlled I imagine? How is it working so far for you?


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

White_Gold, hours of entertainment(years really).

this is what it looked like in 2011(testing the concept)














this is what it currently looks like.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

needs to run like a roomba!


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

B.W.A.I, that works for mowing grass, not sure it works for snow.


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

need to get rid of the small front casters


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Hook up a snow blower next!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Great. Now, when the robots take over, we won't be safe anywhere.


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyway to program in length of sidewalks or driveways and let the machine run itself


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

iceyman said:


> Anyway to program in length of sidewalks or driveways and let the machine run itself


https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091499/


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

How much does that thing weigh? It seems to handle a pretty sizable volume of snow without much effort.


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

iceyman, yes if the area was a private space.
but, not for my application, I play on public streets with both
car traffic and people traffic. 

plus it's more fun to do it by camera from inside the house.


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

cwren, it's current weight is 530lb, it can lift 500lb.
once I get the four wheel drive installed it will weight about
1200lb with all the batteries installed.


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

leigh, that's the next attachment to be made.
that and then sweeper.


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

plans don't always turn out like they first appear.

got the four wheel drive connected, but because of weight distribution
issues I'v decided to install the new drive wheels in front.



















the main reason for the change is I've decided not to add more battery
power, adding 3.5hp briggs engine to power a 24v 100Amp alternator
to charge the current batteries. without the added weight of more
batteries I needed the new drive wheels need to be in front in order to lift 500lb
without tipping forwards.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Wow


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

Crap, 3.5hp motor was not strong enough to power the 24v alternator.
worked ok when batteries fully charged, but killed the engine if started
when the batteries had low charge. plus it made too much noise, so I
added more batteries and removed the 4wd.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Tommy_T said:


> Crap, 3.5hp motor was not strong enough to power the 24v alternator.
> worked ok when batteries fully charged, but killed the engine if started
> when the batteries had low charge. plus it made too much noise, so I
> added more batteries and removed the 4wd.


Have you seen this?
It's made by left hand robotics.


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

> Have you seen this?
> It's made by left hand robotics.


BossPlow2010, very cute! .


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Tommy_T said:


> BossPlow2010, very cute! .


Agreed!
And it can be yours for a mere $70,000....


----------



## Tommy_T (Dec 5, 2010)

> And it can be yours for a mere $70,000....


BossPlow2010, I can't talk too loud(wife could hear), but over the last tens
years I could have spent about half that on my toys for playing with snow 
and grass.

I generate no income from either.


----------

